# Need English Speaking Doctor and Chiropractor in Queretaro



## Cass2525 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi all. My father who is in his mid 50s is about to move from Canada to Queretaro city for a year for work. He has a bad back and occasionally needs Chiropractor treatments. His Spanish is very beginner and he has goals to learn the language but it will take time of course. Does anyone have recommendations for medical professionals (GP and Chiropractor) who speak English? 

Much thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Cass2525 said:


> Hi all. My father who is in his mid 50s is about to move from Canada to Queretaro city for a year for work. He has a bad back and occasionally needs Chiropractor treatments. His Spanish is very beginner and he has goals to learn the language but it will take time of course. Does anyone have recommendations for medical professionals (GP and Chiropractor) who speak English?
> 
> Much thanks!


I know this hospital is good and has lots of English Speaking doctors. It is used by the US Peace Corps for their staff and volunteers in Mexico.
https://hospitalesangeles.com/queretaro/


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hospital Angeles is an excellent chain (is that the right word?) of hospitals. It can be a bit pricey but the quality of doctors is excellent. There are several top notch hospitals in Queretaro including Torre Medica Santiago and Hospital San José.

As TundraGreen stated, you can generally find English speaking physicians at these hospitals. Even if the specialist you require is not strong with English, there are usually other doctors and staff that can assist in interpreting.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

Googling got me to this site. looks like it checks the boxes for you but I do not know them so cant say good or bad. 

Family Chiropractic "Cuidado quiropractico para toda la familia" | Juriquilla, Queretaro – Cuidado quiropractico para toda la familia | Dr. Marcus Liebling


----------



## shingletonj1984 (12 mo ago)

costaricamex said:


> Googling got me to this site. looks like it checks the boxes for you but I do not know them so cant say good or bad.
> 
> Family Chiropractic "Cuidado quiropractico para toda la familia" | Juriquilla, Queretaro – Cuidado quiropractico para toda la familia | Dr. Marcus Liebling


I can confirm Family Chiropractic is awesome! I worked in the Chiropractic field over 20 years in the US and this office is top notch!


----------

